# Netflix Denies Enforcing One Stream Per Customer/DVD Rule



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"The Internet community is once again pissed off at Netflix (what else is new, right?), this time over reports that the DVD-by-mail and streaming movie service is actively enforcing a policy that limits the number of simultaneous streams per account, which in some cases is as low as one. That means you have to kick the kids off of SpongeBob if you want to catch a Starz flick while Netflix is still allowed to stream them."

Complete Story Here


----------

